# Rezept für´n Schweinekopf.....



## Brassenwürger (10. März 2009)

Moin, 

ist zwar nix mit Fisch, aber trotzdem eine ernst gemeinte Frage! Ich esse von den meisten Viechern am liebsten den Kopf. Und ich liebe gebackene Schweinsköpfe, schön mit Speck belegt, nur Salz und Pfeffer und etwas Rosmarin dazu. Da kann man schön dran rum puhlen, besonders die Backen und die Zunge sind ein Gedicht....:l
Nun habe ich das Glück, dass ich am Donnerstag Abend einen Wildschweinkopf kriege. Und ich dachte mir, vielleicht kann man den auch anders zubereiten, als immer nur gebacken im Ofen.... Im Netz findet man nur so obskure Gerichte, meistens französische. Kopfsülze zum Beispiel, das sieht ja aus....Moppelkotze.....#d
Kennt vielleicht hier einer (Jäger) ein leckeres Rezept für einen dicken Wildschweinkopf?
Und wie gesagt, dies ist kein Scherz, sondern absolut ernst gemeint!!!

Schöne Grüße,
Carsten#h


----------



## slowhand (11. März 2009)

*AW: Rezept für´n Schweinekopf.....*

Bei jedem anderem hätte ich an einen Scherz geglaubt, aber Dir glaube ich das!#h
Ich kann Dir leider nicht helfen, esse kein Fleisch, nur Fisch...
Aber egal, mach' doch bitte mal ein Foto von dem Kopf im Ofen, muß das mal sehen!

Viel Glück und guten Appetit!


----------



## Dorschbremse (11. März 2009)

*AW: Rezept für´n Schweinekopf.....*

Schau doch mal bei kochmix.de rein!




Und immer dran denken;
Kein Fleisch in der Waschmaschine waschen- Sonst stinkt wieder der ganze Keller!:m


----------



## gründler (11. März 2009)

*AW: Rezept für´n Schweinekopf.....*

hi
Ich kann dir sagen wie wir einen normaler Wildschweinbraten machen.

Kartoffeln oder Klösse kochen,dazu Rotkohl und Steinpilzsoße.
Kopf würde ich ordentlich abflammen mit Bunsenbrenner,waschen putzen etc.Dann 3-4 Zwiebeln rein stoppen evtl noch ne Wurzel oder nach belieben Apfel(in 2 Scheiben schneiden).
Danach Kopf in Alufolie(keine billige) einwickeln und ab in Ofen bis gar ist.
lg


----------



## Brassenwürger (11. März 2009)

*AW: Rezept für´n Schweinekopf.....*

Ich werde die Zubereitung der Schweinebirne einem Freund überlassen, der hat sicher ´ne gute Idee dafür! Auf jeden Fall werde ich Fotos machen und berichten. Normale Schweinsköpfe habe ich ja schon einige vertilgt, aber den Kopp von der Wildsau stelle ich mir extrem lecker vor....#6

Wir werden sehen....


----------



## Steffen90 (11. März 2009)

*AW: Rezept für´n Schweinekopf.....*

den würde ich schon in einem sud aus wasser, rotwein, thymian, salz, pfeffer, lorberblätter, zwiebeln, knoblauch, möhren und sellerie im ofen schmoren. immer wieder mit dem sud übergießen..... und die zeit ist von der größe abhängig. temperatur von 140°. aus dem sud kochst du dann eine schöne soße. dazu kartoffeln und rotkaut.


----------



## Pikepauly (11. März 2009)

*AW: Rezept für´n Schweinekopf.....*

Irgendwie hört sich das nen büschen nach Asterix und Obelix an....


----------



## Brassenwürger (11. März 2009)

*AW: Rezept für´n Schweinekopf.....*



Steffen90 schrieb:


> den würde ich schon in einem sud aus wasser, rotwein, thymian, salz, pfeffer, lorberblätter, zwiebeln, knoblauch, möhren und sellerie im ofen schmoren. immer wieder mit dem sud übergießen..... und die zeit ist von der größe abhängig. temperatur von 140°. aus dem sud kochst du dann eine schöne soße. dazu kartoffeln und rotkaut.


 
DAS hört sich in der Tat echt lecker an!#6 Werde ich mal in Erwägung ziehen....


----------



## Brassenwürger (11. März 2009)

*AW: Rezept für´n Schweinekopf.....*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Irgendwie hört sich das nen büschen nach Asterix und Obelix an....


 
Von der Statur und den Ernährungsgewohnheiten her habe ich mit Obelix schon viel gemeinsam....

Auch ich liebe Wildschwein in allen Variationen, und wenn´s legal wäre, würde ich mir die auch selbst erlegen....#6


----------



## Steffen90 (11. März 2009)

*AW: Rezept für´n Schweinekopf.....*

achso. und wichtig...
bitte vor dem schmoren die augen rausschneiden!  lassen die jäger gerne drin.
und fell abziehen. 
abflämmen macht man bei wildschwein nicht. die schwarte kannst du eh nicht mitessen. 
schön wärs noch wenn du die fettbacke abschneidest oder wenigstens die darunterliegenden drüßen entfernst.
also nicht der backenmuskel, sondern das fett was über dem muskel liegt.
und ein oder zwei stunden vor dem zubereiten wässern ist auch nicht verkehrt.


----------



## oli (11. März 2009)

*AW: Rezept für´n Schweinekopf.....*

Schade, das der Rest fehlt.
Hab mitlerweile 8 Wildschweine ganz auf dem Drehspieß gemacht.
Sau pfeffern, mit Kräutern der Provence einreiben und mit Knobi+Zwiebeln füllen, dann 8Stunden mit einem Ster Buchenholz grillen.
Gruß
Oli


----------



## bodenseepeter (11. März 2009)

*AW: Rezept für´n Schweinekopf.....*

Entscheidend ist die intensive Rasur! Ich mag glattrasierte Lippen. Das erhöht den Spaß beim Verkehr      ääääh Verzehr!


----------



## Krabbenfänger (11. März 2009)

*AW: Rezept für´n Schweinekopf.....*



bodenseepeter schrieb:


> Entscheidend ist die intensive Rasur! Ich mag glattrasierte Lippen. Das erhöht den Spaß beim Verkehr      ääääh Verzehr!


Damit wirst Du bestimmt in die Bordferkelwahl aufgenommen#6


----------



## gründler (11. März 2009)

*AW: Rezept für´n Schweinekopf.....*

Steffen das Abflamen bezog sich auf die minirest borsten die noch überall sein werden können(Oberflächen Keime),wir flamen bei solchen Sachen immer kurz rüber.
Aber wenn wie mal nen Schwein gut angesprochen haben,kommt der Kopf meist weg es sei,es kommen leute wie Brassenwürger
Ich meinte nicht die kompletten Borsten aufn Schädel 

lg


----------



## Brassenwürger (11. März 2009)

*AW: Rezept für´n Schweinekopf.....*

Die Schwarte samt Fell kommt sowieso runter. Beim Hausschwein langt das, wenn das gebrüht und geputzt ist. Aber bei ´ner wilden Sau bringt das nicht viel. Auf krosse Schwarte muss man da halt verzichten....:c


----------



## Honeyball (12. März 2009)

*AW: Rezept für´n Schweinekopf.....*



bodenseepeter schrieb:


> Entscheidend ist die intensive Rasur! Ich mag glattrasierte Lippen. Das erhöht den Spaß beim Verkehr      ääääh Verzehr!





Krabbenfänger schrieb:


> Damit wirst Du bestimmt in die Bordferkelwahl aufgenommen#6



Nö, Krabbenfänger, auf so bewusste Kandidaturen mit offensichtlichen Schweinigeleien verzichte ich zugunsten der eher unabsichtlichen Meldungen...:q#h


----------



## Steffen23769 (12. März 2009)

*AW: Rezept für´n Schweinekopf.....*



slowhand schrieb:


> Bei jedem anderem hätte ich an einen Scherz geglaubt, aber Dir glaube ich das!#h


Der Gedanke kam mir auch in den Sinn 



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Irgendwie hört sich das nen büschen nach Asterix und Obelix an....


Guck Dir den Kerl doch an 



bodenseepeter schrieb:


> Entscheidend ist die intensive Rasur! Ich mag glattrasierte Lippen. Das erhöht den Spaß beim Verkehr      ääääh Verzehr!


:vik:

Dieser Thread hat das Zeug zu einem Klassiker :vik:#6

Brassenwürger, das Board wäre um einige echt lustige Threads ärmer, wenn es Dich hier nicht gäbe  #6


----------



## maesox (12. März 2009)

*AW: Rezept für´n Schweinekopf.....*

Vom aller Feinsten!!

Brassenwürger bekommt die Schweinsbirne schon klein,da bin ich mir ganz sicher!!#6

Bitte Bilder!!!!!!!!!!:vik::vik::vik:


@Honeynall

 so siehts aus!!!! ;-)


----------



## bodenseepeter (12. März 2009)

*AW: Rezept für´n Schweinekopf.....*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Nö, Krabbenfänger, auf so bewusste Kandidaturen mit offensichtlichen Schweinigeleien verzichte ich zugunsten der eher unabsichtlichen Meldungen...:q#h



RICHTIG! Ich kann mich ja noch auf meinem Ferkeligen Ruhm vom letzten Jahr ausruhen!:vik:


----------



## Brassenwürger (15. März 2009)

*AW: Rezept für´n Schweinekopf.....*

Soooo, muss mich zur Sache doch mal zurück melden. Der Jäger, von dem ich den Schweinekopf bekommen sollte, hat auf aller Linie versagt! Er hat zwar ´n schöne, dicke Sau geschossen, aber dann hat er doch den leckeren Kopf einfach im Wald eingekuhlt! Sauerei! Aber beim nächsten erfolgreichen Schweinemord, so wurde mir versichert, gehört die Rübe von dem Vieh mir....:g
Dann geht das hier weiter....|supergri


----------

